# Three Tie Square Baler?



## STRAWBOSS (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm looking for a three tie square baler. I've found a new holland with a on-board engine. Do they make one without a motor? What are your opinions on any make or model. I'm keen on a 575NH, but worry about one more knotter!!!! 
I've got a customer that wants only three tie bales. So I'm looking for one.

Thanks!!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The NH is a good baler.

My question would be: Is it worth buying one for only one customer--unless they are willing to write a multi-year contract. What happens when they decide to go some place else, do something different, don't like your price?

ralph


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

New Holland has a 3 tie baler available out here on the west coast it is PTO driven. I think Hesston/MF will be the same way soon due to the wonderful EPA. If you step up to a 3 tie you will park your 2 tie baler.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Jeff is the expert, the rest of us can just comment from across the country, but nearly all 3 tie balers had an engine on them. The only one that does not is the new NH, and from what I read, that was converted by a dealer. What do you not like about having the engine? NH had been out of this market for a few years, the last model was like a BB900?

Rodney


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Because of Freeman's bull gear design there are quite a few of them with PTO drive. Back in the 80s New Holland offered the 505 in PTO drive. My experience an engine driven baler is alot easier to operate. You can stuff a 3 twine baler with alot of hay. For reference a big baler 3X4 only replaces, 2 and half, 3 twine balers. Maybe someone with 2 twine experience can tell us how many of those balers get replaced by a 3X4 baler? Strawboss, the Hesston/Massey balers dominate the market out here. I will replace my Freemans with a Massey in the future. They are dream to operate and can out bale a Freeman in most conditions.


----------



## STRAWBOSS (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks ya'll! How many 2 tie bales (in your opinion) are in a three string bale? I'm figuring on 2.5 45lb bales in a 115lb 3string bale. I don't really want to buy a three string, but in order to sell some hay I'll do whats necessary.

We have NO freeman balers in my area, for that matter I don't see too many hesston or massey balers either. We've got a superb NH dealer just 18 miles from the farm so I lean toward the NH solely for that reason.

So, NH does not offer a three tie baler brand new, so how many hours are too many for a good used machine?


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Strawboss, New Holland just came out with a 3 twine baler that is a converted 2 twine. I am not sure of the model number. But they take a 16" X 18" baler add 4" to the side and then cut down the plunger to 15". That size of bale is ideal for shipping via truck. Garton Tractor is the big NH in the Valley. There is a video of baling on You Tube. I wouldn't opt for a used New Holland 3 twine baler. The inlines 585 and BB900 are an engineering disaster, too many parts to get the job done. The 500 series are hard to find shimmed down and the original size it was hard to get a decent bale at less than 125 lbs.


----------



## STRAWBOSS (Jul 24, 2010)

So what would you suggest,jeff? So the converted baler is 15x22? I've got several wore out 575's I guess I could break out the torch and welder! LOL! I wonder how they added the extra knotter?

What kind of baler are you running? and your thoughts!


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

If you have the balers convert on you already have. Adding the knotter would be simple. Put a 3/8 plate on top of the bale case for the knotters to sit on. Buy a needle yoke for a 3 tie baler and you won't be guessing where to cut the holes for a needles. I sent you a private message Strawboss.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

The rule of thumb around here is that a 3x3 baler will do the same work as 3 2-tie balers. And we know that the 3x4 will outbale a 3x3. 20 2 stringers in a 3x3, and 30 in a 3x4. If you've got a couple of 575's lying around, I'd certainly break out the torch and welder. The conversion was done on a BC5080, that was originally a 16x18 baler. If you do some searching, there is another post on here (about a month ago) and there was a link to that story about the conversion.

Rodney


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Just remember when you go to cutting. Make sure it is on the pick up side. I am sure a machine shop can make a knotter shaft the proper length. A 14X22 bale would work just as well. I have heard that is the next big thing for retail hay out here on the West Coast is 14 X 22 inch bales. Anything to get the most number of bales on a truck. With 14X22 you get 14 on the bottom layer with it on edge and can stack 7 flat on top of that. That would be 560 bales on a California Double.


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow......I just converted my Freeman 270 down to 14" tall to make lighter bales for my markets and also make for loading 7 layers flat in dry vans fit perfect. Those west coast horse owners must be tough bastards, LOL!


----------



## rsksummers (Dec 14, 2010)

Maknhay- how did you downsize your Freeman? Been told Freeman has a kit to downsize a 16x18 to a 14x18. Just curious how this all works for ya.

Thanks
Randell


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

That's how we did it. Whole new bare plunger, spacer blocks to raise the floor 2". Longer hay dogs for the floor also. They supplied a bracket to raise the bottom tension rail but I had to modify that.....not sure what they figured there. They supplied 1" thick bar stock (two for each side) to bring up the rest of the chamber that bolts in but I welded those in. Not sure the reason for that either but I had to open up the top and bottom of the plunger where the conecting rod runs at the top and bottom of the stroke or it would contact the plunger. Also had to drill new holes for the stationary knife which wasn't all that bad. I used the old knife and cut it down and welded it back together as a template to mark the new holes from the outside. When I was talking to them about it I was contemplating buying just the plunger, hay dogs and a few other small parts to save some bucks but they said others have tried it and end up dang near buying the whole she-bang. Wan't gonna save much more than 8, 900 bucks anyway. Oh, and the cost by now with the new years pricing your looking at around five grand. Gonna have to keep the old sow runnin' hard this season but the other end will pay up more too! LOL


----------



## stan223 (Feb 16, 2011)

hey guys this is the new holland 3 tie
3 Tie Small Square Baler


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes Stan it is. Is that rotary really gentle on the hay?


----------

